# Anyone have the Husqvarna ST327T (tracks)?



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

If so, what do you think? 

I'm finding very few people talking about it.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I know my dealer here has sold 2 here in the last 2 years and both were sold to people just out of town and he has one there now. Last time I tlked to him they brought 12 new machines in for the season and only 1 with tracks (ST 327 T) last year it sold after the first heavy snow fall and he still had wheel ones left. I will see about going to ask if the 2 he sold have had any issues.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/80154-husqvarna-st330t-review.html

I am only guessing that that all dealers, Ariens and Honda sell more wheels than tracks. I liked that JD track blower we had at work I used for 10 years. If I had money to spare I would have a track blower but I really do not need one, just the cool factor for me.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hanky said:


> I know my dealer here has sold 2 here in the last 2 years and both were sold to people just out of town and he has one there now. Last time I tlked to him they brought 12 new machines in for the season and only 1 with tracks (ST 327 T) last year it sold after the first heavy snow fall and he still had wheel ones left. I will see about going to ask if the 2 he sold have had any issues.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/80154-husqvarna-st330t-review.html
> 
> I am only guessing that that all dealers, Ariens and Honda sell more wheels than tracks. I liked that JD track blower we had at work I used for 10 years. If I had money to spare I would have a track blower but I really do not need one, just the cool factor for me.


Exactly my thoughts also!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

matto said:


> If so, what do you think?
> 
> I'm finding very few people talking about it.


I was down at my dealer and in 2014 and 2015 they sold 1- ST 330 T and 3- St 327 T blowers and have 1 ST 327 T this year and 11 wheel blowers. 1- ST327 T had a issue a headlight burnt out and the other 3 have not been back to the dealer and they have not heard any thing else good or bad.

Hope this helps.


----------

